# Porquê, porque ou por que?



## rhiannonhelen

Hi,
I'm a little confused about the use of these three words when they mean "why". My grammar book doesn't seem to explain how to use them.  The sentence I want to use the word in is:
“Mas porquê não responderam quando perguntou sobre o seu filho? Eram culpados o não sabiam?”  
Have I chosen the correct interrogative pronoun here?  If not, please can you tell me why not. 
Obrigada!


----------



## jazyk

> “Mas porquê não responderam quando perguntou sobre o seu filho? Eram culpados ou não sabiam?”


If you are writing in European Portuguese, it should be porque.
If you are writing in Brazilian Portuguese, it should be por que.


----------



## Cipriana

por quê or porquê mean why.
porque means because.
No idea how to use por que, though. Sorry.


----------



## Vanda

More on the subject here.


----------



## Macunaíma

*Por que* (separate words) is used in two cases:
-To form an interrogative sentence: _Por que você não veio ontem?_ (_Why didn't you come yesterday?_)
- When the words razão/motivo are ommitted in sentences like: _Eu não entendo (o motivo) por que ela sempre faz isso_ (_I can't understand (the reason) why she always does that!_)

*Porque *means *because* and it's used to give an answer or an explanation:
- _Eu não vim porque surgiu um probleminha de última hora_ (_I didn't come because something came up at the last minute_)
- Ele pode não ter vindo porque teve algum problema (_He may not have come because he had some problem_)

*Porquê *is a noun and it means _reason_.
- _Eu nunca vou entender o porquê de tanta briga_ (_I'll never understand the reason for so much fighting_)

*Por quê* (separate words) is nearly always used at the end of questions, *quê *being emphatic and meaning something like _'what reason'_:
- Ele não veio por quê? (Why didn't he come?)

The same 'emphatic' circumflex accent is placed on *quê* here:
-De que é feita essa cola? (What's this glue made of?)
-Essa cola é feita de *quê*? (idem)

-Do que você está com medo? (What are you scared about?)
-Você está com medo do *quê*? (idem)

Sorry if my example sentences are lame, I'm a bit tired right now and that's affecting me 


_Macunaíma_


----------



## jazyk

Excellent, except that



> *Por que* (used separately) is used in two cases:
> -To form an interrogative sentence: _Por que você não veio ontem?_ (_Why didn't you come yesterday?_)


They would use _porque_ in Portugal here.


----------



## rhiannonhelen

Thank you everybody. That is very helpful!


----------



## Outsider

jazyk said:


> They would use _porque_ in Portugal here.


There is no consensus on the spelling to be used in questions. I think _porque_ is the most common in literature, but many people write _por que_, including certain renouned intellectuals.


----------



## jazyk

According to Ciberdúvidas a consensus has been reached. I don't like that spelling, but it's up to me to judge.


----------



## Outsider

There is a norm, but not everyone follows it. And this norm is not  official, either. None of the orthographic conventions adopted in Portugal states how these words should be written, as far as I know. Ciberdúvidas argue for a single word, _porque_, on the grounds that this orthography was used by many ancient writers, but that in itself is not definitive.

Since the reply at Ciberdúvidas appeals to a rule from the 1945 orthographic norm, I went to look for it, but found nothing. The text of the 1945 norm does not mention these words anywhere.

By the way, another of their arguments is that adverbs "have always" been written as single words. Yet the same orthographic norm lists several adverbial phrases which are not so spelled:



> c) Locuções adverbiais: _à parte_ (note-se o substantivo _aparte_), _de mais_ (locução a que se contrapõe _de menos_; note-se _demais_, advérbio, conjunção, etc.), _depois de amanhã_, _em cima_, _por certo_,_ por isso_;
> 
> (excerpt from the _Base XXVIII_)


----------



## Frajola

Outsider said:


> Since the reply at Ciberdúvidas appeals to a rule from the 1945 orthographic norm, I went to look for it, but found nothing. The text of the 1945 norm does not mention these words anywhere.
> 
> By the way, another of their arguments is that adverbs "have always" been written as single words. Yet the same orthographic norm lists several adverbial phrases which are not so spelled:


 

Outsider, it amazes me how you dig around for information.

The use of 'porque' has always driven me out of my head, I think they should standardize one single form and call it a day. Apaprently, not even the rule writers seem to be able to keep up with it...

Still I have questions: you mention that 'porque' in questions is the preferred form in 'literature' in Portugal. Do you also mean 'newspapers' by that?

Also, what form do you believe most people in your country use when they write, for example, a business email? What form do you prefer yourself?

Thank you


----------



## MOC

Frajola said:


> Outsider, it amazes me how you dig around for information.
> 
> The use of 'porque' has always driven me out of my head, I think they should standardize one single form and call it a day. Apaprently, not even the rule writers seem to be able to keep up with it...
> 
> Still I have questions: you mention that 'porque' in questions is the preferred form in 'literature' in Portugal. Do you also mean 'newspapers' by that?
> 
> Also, what form do you believe most people in your country use when they write, for example, a business email? What form do you prefer yourself?
> 
> Thank you


 
Porque is the preferred form in literature, newspapers, formal and informal texts, and in short, pretty much everywhere in Portugal. Most people will use porque in questions, and by most I really mean the vast majority of them.

"Por que", as Outsider stated may be found, but it's not the most common way of seeing it written.

"Por que" will be used in situations such as "por que motivo fizeste isso?", "por que razão fizeste isso?", "por que lado começo?".

In this situations "por que" means something like "por qual", hence why it's different. But this is not the case we were discussing previously.


Now I'll ask Outsider, even if there isn't a consensus, how often do you see the "por que" apart from those situations where the second situation I presented applies?
Maybe I haven't been paying much attention, but it seems to me it's quite uncommon.


----------



## Outsider

MOC said:


> Now I'll ask Outsider, even if there isn't a consensus, how often do you see the "por que" apart from those situations where the second situation I presented applies?


I see it frequently in:

- advertising
- TV subtitles

I sometimes see it in translations of technical books. I wouldn't be surprised if some Portuguese journalists wrote this way, either, though that would most likely happen because we have journalists who can't spell properly, and not because they made a conscious decision to challenge the mainstream as (I presume) is the case of Saramago. Actually, now that I think about it, perhaps Saramago is simply letting himself be influenced by the Spanish orthography. He's been living there since the nineties.



Frajola said:


> Outsider, it amazes me how you dig around for information.


The Portuguese 1945 orthographic norm used to be online, though I also have a book which reproduces it.


----------



## Macunaíma

Outsider said:


> I see it frequently in:
> 
> - advertising


 
I read somewhere that there is a massive number of Brazilian advertising agencies and professionals estabished in Portugal. Maybe that has something to do with it?


----------



## Outsider

It's a possibility. I have no idea.


----------



## Frajola

The rules behind the use of 'porque' seem to me to epitomize the whimsical nature of the laws traditionally dictated by grammar.

Thank you so much MOC, Outsider and Macunaíma for your insight! 

Macunaíma, it might be that the Brazilian use of 'porque' is leaking to advertising in Portugal. If that should be the case, then it's a bottom-up process we're looking at, as ad copies are typically as clear-cut as you get. They want to find their way to the receiving end (i.e.: consumers) as quick and as simply as possible. So reflecting what their target says is a given 

We'd then be talking about the use of 'porque' being spread from Brazilians to the Portuguese community as a whole, but I guess I'm out of my depth here.


----------



## Alentugano

coolbrowne said:


> Neste caso, *Carol89*, "shower" não está funcionando como substantivo, portanto não tem flexão:E *por que?* porque implicitamente, trata-se de "shower bath"/"shower wash", isto é "shower" funciona como adjetivo, o tipo do banho. A coisa complica porque "to take a bath" está consagrado como banho _de banheira_ (mas, quem disse que aprender outra língua é fácil? )


 
Talvez seja uma questão acessória mas este _por que?_ deveria ser grafado _por quê?,_ com acento circunflexo. Em Portugal a grafia oficial seria *porquê?*


----------



## Carol89

Alentugano said:


> Talvez seja uma questão acessória mas este _por que?_ deveria ser grafado _por quê?,_ com acento circunflexo. Em Portugal a grafia oficial seria *porquê?*
> 
> _They are taking a shower_ é, de facto, o que me soa melhor, apesar de não ser nativo do inglês.


 
Well, actually there are differences between porque, por que, por quê and porquê. At least in Brazilian Portuguese, I don't see any problems in coolbrowne's sentences.


----------



## coolbrowne

Tem razão, *Alentugano*, obrigado pela corre(c)ção (e desculpe o atraso em responder, "it slipped my mind" )





Alentugano said:


> ...este _por que?_ deveria ser grafado _por quê?,_ com acento circunflexo.


Eu me confundi, pensando que tinha sido abolido pela última encarnação dos famosos acordos ortográficos entre nossos respectivos países. 

E, de fa(c)to, se não fosse interrogativo (por exemplo, "isto é *o porquê* daquilo"), então deveria estar junto.

Mais uma vez obrigado, e um abraço


----------



## Alentugano

Carol89 said:


> Well, actually there are differences between porque, por que, por quê and porquê. At least in Brazilian Portuguese, I don't see any problems in coolbrowne's sentences.



No problems, just an accent that was missing. The correct spelling in Brazil still is _"por qu*ê*?"_, not "_por que?".
_And by the way, why are we falando em inglês?_ 
_


----------



## coolbrowne

Correto. Acento circumflexo para "quê" no final da pregunta 


Alentugano said:


> The correct spelling in Brazil still is _"por qu*ê*?"_, not "_por que?"._


Go figure 


Alentugano said:


> And by the way, why are we falando em inglês?_ _


----------



## Carol89

rhiannonhelen said:


> “Mas porquê não responderam quando perguntou sobre o seu filho? Eram culpados o não sabiam?”
> Have I chosen the correct interrogative pronoun here? If not, please can you tell me why not.
> Obrigada!


 
No. At least in Brazilian Portuguese, there are 4 porquês: porque [because], por que [why], por quê [why] and porquê. The difference between por quê and por que is:

"O menino faltou. Por quê?" - when "why" is alone in a sentence, you have to put the accent.

"Por que o menino faltou?" - when a complement goes along with "why", you don't put accent.

Porquê is a noun. In English, it would mean "reason" or "cause". Look at this sentence:

Não sabemos o porquê de o menino ter faltado. [we don't know the reason that made the boy be absent.]

Answering your question, your sentence is wrong. I would use por que in this case.

“Mas por que não responderam quando perguntou sobre o seu filho? Eram culpados ou não sabiam?”


----------



## Vós

Nossa! Nossa! Que assunto interessante, esse assunto não tem erro. O Macunaíma explicou explicadinho!

A questão que gera confunsão é a pergunta indireta (pergunta sem interrogação), e Macunaíma explicou muito bem, mas pelo lado dos portugueses não entendi bem..., quando é pergunta indireta vós portugueses usais porque ou por que, em vossa grafia?

P.S.: O por quê no final da pergunta, em Portugal não se acentua?

Outra dúvida o porquê em inglês não pode ser traduzido para o the why, não?


----------



## Alentugano

Vós, esse assunto já foi tão (de)batido aqui no fórum! Se você usar o buscador "Search", vai achar toneladas de posts/threads reportando-se a esse assunto. Em Portugal, a norma diz que se deve grafar _porque_ ou _porquê_ nas perguntas e _porque_ nas respostas. O porque/porquê funciona como um advérbio interrogativo, ou seja, uma só palavra (como o why ou o pourquoi) e não uma locução (por que/quê), como no Brasil. Só que não é tão simples assim, pois há gramáticas prestigiadas, como a do Celso Cunha e Lindley Cintra, que defendem o uso da locução _por que_ nas perguntas. 
Entretanto, na prática, você lê junto e separado, dependendo da _media_, há jornais que escrevem _por que_ (o respeitadíssimo jornal "Público" é um exemplo) nas perguntas e outros não. O mesmo para certos escritores, como Saramago. Na legendagem de filmes, programas televisivos e na publicidade é normal ver as duas formas.


----------



## Vós

Celso Cunha e Lindley Cintra são brasileiros? Porque se sim não faz sentindo, os portugueses usarem-nas.


----------



## Alentugano

Não, o Celso Cunha era brasileiro e o Lindley Cintra era português. Eles elaboraram uma gramática que junta as duas normas do português, sendo que esta obra é válida quer no Brasil, quer em Portugal. A gramática deles é tida como a mais abrangente e completa e é uma referência para provas de português de concursos públicos em Portugal.


----------



## Vós

-.-

Sinceramente na minha visão (de apenas uma qualquer falante de português) falta o bom senso de uma instituição nesses vários aspectos da nossa língua como um todo, e deveríamos não depender mais de intelectuais por mais que sejam excelentes...

Por que uma Instituição? Porque assim, ela poderia definir realmente essas coisas polêmicas, e ter a flexibilidade e a agilidade para somar essas novas construções ou usar o bom senso se necessário...

Inglesar a língua não, mas modernizá-la sim!

Agora é apenas a opinião de um leigo que é crítico, nesta vida de anônimos eu sou enfático!


----------



## Ariel Knightly

Vós said:


> Sinceramente na minha visão (de apenas uma qualquer falante de português) falta o bom senso de uma instituição nesses vários aspectos da nossa língua como um todo, e deveríamos não depender mais de intelectuais por mais que sejam excelentes...
> 
> Por que uma Instituição? Porque assim, ela poderia definir realmente essas coisas polêmicas, e ter a flexibilidade e a agilidade para somar essas novas construções ou usar o bom senso se necessário...
> 
> Inglesar a língua não, mas modernizá-la sim!
> 
> Agora é apenas a opinião de um leigo que é crítico, nesta vida de anônimos eu sou enfático!


Sabe, também acho que deveria haver uma Academia Reguladora da Moda. Certamente falta o bom senso e a autoridade de uma instituição que defina que roupas devem ou não ser usadas. Já está mais do que na hora de sairmos da dependência de estilistas como Ralf Lauren, Valentino e Yves Saint Laurent! A ARM resolveria questões polêmicas como "Deve-se ou não ir à praia de terno?" e "Roupa de banho é algo apropriado para casamentos na igreja?". 

Claro que essa é só a opinião de um leigo que é crítico...


----------



## Intus Legere

Não creio que língua e moda sejam equivalentes nesse aspecto. A analogia é engraçada, mas não acho que seja justa, Knightly. Especialmente porque, nem tão distante de nós, pode-se perceber a influência da Real Academia Española.


----------



## Ariel Knightly

Intus Legere said:


> Não creio que língua e moda sejam  equivalentes nesse aspecto.


Sério? Eu já acho que a relação é  muito clara se você parar para pensar nas questões da convenção social e  do autoritarismo estético. Ir à igreja de sunga é visto como  inapropriado porque isso romperia com as convenções da sociedade;  normalmente não é assim que as pessoas vão vestidas a esse lugar. Agora,  ter de ir à igreja vestido de azul porque essa é a cor preferida do  padre já seria tirania estética. Um delegado registrar um crime em  forma de poema pode ser considerado algo inapropriado por não ser essa a  forma convencional de se fazer um relatório policial*. Agora, ninguém  poder começar uma frase com _mas _só porque um professor de gramática resolveu não gostar desse uso...

Sabe  por que a existência de uma Academia Reguladora da Moda seria absurda?  Porque se você é convidado para uma festa, por exemplo, basta procurar  saber como seus amigos vão vestidos para então decidir com que  roupa você vai. Da mesma forma, você também pode parar para observar  como a língua tem sido usada em determinada situação para então decidir a  maneira como você também vai querer utilizar a língua nessa mesma  situação. É claro que você vai sempre ter a opção de simplesmente romper  com as convenções e então ter de enfrentar as conseqüências desse ato. 



> Especialmente porque, nem tão distante de nós, pode-se perceber a influência da Real Academia Española.




*Parece que o relatório do delegado retornou da corregedoria com o pedido que fosse refeito nos padrões da polícia.


----------



## Denis555

Esse assunto dos 4 "por que/porque/porquê/por quê" e "por que[=qual] motivo" deveria sim ser regulado e simplificado. E isso deveria acontecer na Reforma Ortográfica, parece que eles se esqueceram desse ponto. É basicamente uma questão de ortografia. 
Ver a continuação dessa ideia neste fio aqui.


----------



## Ariel Knightly

Denis555 said:


> Esse assunto dos 4 "por que/porque/porquê/por quê" e "por que[=qual] motivo" deveria sim ser regulado e simplificado. E isso deveria acontecer na Reforma Ortográfica, parece que eles se esqueceram desse ponto. É basicamente uma questão de ortografia.
> Ver a continuação dessa ideia neste fio aqui.


E a solução seria criar uma instituição para "regular" a língua? As convenções estabelecidas pelo uso já não dão conta dessa padronização? Concordo que o caso específico dos _porquês _se trata de uma questão de grafia e, sendo assim, *poderia *ter sido resolvido com o acordo ortográfico; mas foram tantas as diferenças ortográfias que ficaram, digamos, sem solução. Você não acha que a questão do _fenômeno_/_fenómeno_ é bem parecida com a dos _porquês_? Acho que a única diferença é que no primeiro caso houve um reconhecimento oficial da diferença. Sejamos justos: não é por causa dos pobres _porquês _que as escritas dos dialetos do português vão continuar desunificadas como sempre foram. De mais a mais, todo mundo sabe que as diferenças entre os dialetos vão muito além das fronteiras da ortografia.


----------



## Vós

Ariel Knightly said:


> Sério? Eu já acho que a relação é  muito clara se você parar para pensar nas questões da convenção social e  do autoritarismo estético. Ir à igreja de sunga é visto como  inapropriado porque isso romperia com as convenções da sociedade;  normalmente não é assim que as pessoas vão vestidas a esse lugar. Agora,  ter de ir à igreja vestido de azul porque essa é a cor preferida do  padre já seria tirania estética. Um delegado registrar um crime em  forma de poema pode ser considerado algo inapropriado por não ser essa a  forma convencional de se fazer um relatório policial*. Agora, ninguém  poder começar uma frase com _mas _só porque um professor de gramática resolveu não gostar desse uso...
> 
> Sabe  por que a existência de uma Academia Reguladora da Moda seria absurda?  Porque se você é convidado para uma festa, por exemplo, basta procurar  saber como seus amigos vão vestidos para então decidir com que  roupa você vai. Da mesma forma, você também pode parar para observar  como a língua tem sido usada em determinada situação para então decidir a  maneira como você também vai querer utilizar a língua nessa mesma  situação. É claro que você vai sempre ter a opção de simplesmente romper  com as convenções e então ter de enfrentar as conseqüências desse ato.
> 
> 
> 
> *Parece que o relatório do delegado retornou da corregedoria com o pedido que fosse refeito nos padrões da polícia.




Olha eu acho que primeiramente a homogenia do português não é o caminho ideal, assim como na natureza a biodiversidade de uma língua é necessária, pois esta é íntimamente ligada a cultura, a fala, e algo próprio da nação. O acento de ideia para os brasileiros que têm um som mais aberto era necessário, mas para os portugueses que têm um som mais abafado talvez não era de tão necessidade.

A questão principal da necessidade duma Instituição seria defenir bem, os limites dos portugueses oficiais de cada nação, afim de preservar a biodiversidade da língua, contundo também se preocupando de manter uma certa proximidade entre as mesmas.

Ela resolveria problemas que afetam de uma maneira direta os falantes do português como na China, que em Macau é proibido ensinar português mais nas escolas, ela poderia atuar nestes processos de diplomacia com a finalidade de manter a área de falantes lusitanos vivas.
Outro aspecto importante é que ela seria formada por vários estudiosos da língua dentre os quais, gramáticos, filológos, escritores, poéticos, e ....

Por que formada de vários intelectuais da língua, pois, a sociedade muda "rápidamente" para o tempo da gramática, o caso das conjunções não começarem frases é anti-natural e vai contra o bom-senso de pensamento, e hoje é algo que ainda está na gramática segundo meu mestre de português (que por sinal sabe declinar muito bem em latim) coisinhas assim deveriam ser revistas constantemente.

Com as gramáticas portuguesas bem definidas, isso seria mais fácil para o aprendizado, além da definição de vários contrastes da língua, em escrita clássica, escrita normativa atual, escrita normal e escrita chula.

Por que uma definição desta maneira? Simplesmente porque a língua é feita para se comunicar e não adianta falares nos ditames da gramática normativa para alguém que não a conhece, onde está a comunicação? No qual é o ponto principal de qualquer língua, as necessidades mudam conforme o ambiente, isso seria importante para quebrar tanto o preconceito línguistico da fala, como o da escrita.

O português em termos sintáticos é um pouco confunso e já sofreu mudanças desde que comecei na escola, e ainda é um pouco, uma Instituição seria o referêncial indiscutível desde que, ela fosse abrangente em todos os aspectos, sendo formada por um consenso dos estudiosos da língua.

O trema por exemplo, o bom senso pelo que eu entendo deveria deixar essa simbologia facultativa, pois ela é importante para o aprendizado da língua, mas realmente muito rejeitada pelos atuais falantes da mesma.


----------



## Intus Legere

Bom, vou tentar explicar melhor: a relação é clara entre língua e moda, não é essa a questão, Knightly. Eu disse que não são *equivalentes; *certamente, o grau de objetividade da língua e da moda não são comparáveis. Por assim dizer, digamos que as duas tem densidades normativas distintas, afinal, a língua não é feita só de estética, convenções e julgamentos predominantemente subjetivos.



> *Parece que o relatório do delegado retornou da corregedoria com o pedido que fosse refeito nos padrões da polícia.




Instituição centralizadora ultraconservadora a qual intenta "regular" e unificar a língua espanhola. Imagino que a explicação seja desnecessária, mas você não acabou de dizer que uma instituição dessas seria tão impraticável quanto uma instituição reguladora da moda? Eu discordo, respeitosamente, e o exemplo garante que não se trata de uma mera discordância _a priori_.


[EDIT]



			
				Vós said:
			
		

> (...) uma Instituição seria o referêncial indiscutível desde que, ela fosse abrangente em todos os aspectos,  sendo formada por um consenso dos estudiosos da língua.



Isso sim eu acho impraticável. Nenhuma instituição reguladora é um referencial indiscutível, nem mesmo no Direito, e instituição nenhuma é abrangente em todos os aspectos, do contrário não há o que regular.


----------



## Vós

A língua se desenvolve e a Instituição seria ágil e flexível para sempre ir mudando a gramática e assim evitar a caduquice da própria.

Ora os jornais escrevem errado segundo a gramática com a típica construção de começar conjunções numa frase... mas a gramática muda? Não é totalmente lenta, os políticos querem matar a biodiversidade da língua mas o que deveria analisar isso com cuidado? Uma Instituição séria e tal...

Para ser um diferencial indiscutível nunca se é e sim sempre se desenvolve.

Isso é como a idéia de infinito, o infinito nunca é e sim sempre se desenvolve.


----------



## Intus Legere

Entendo o que você quer dizer, Vós, mas um consenso linguístico é algo difícil de se alcançar, eu suponho. Muito, muito, muito difícil. O desenvolvimento e as mudanças aos quais você se refere, por exemplo, são bem distintos no Brasil e em Portugal, no Sudeste e no Nordeste deste país, e acompanhá-los livremente poderia resultar na perda da capacidade de compreensão mútua entre os dialetos. Aliás, este fórum é a prova de que a língua caminha para direções diferentes em países diferentes.



Vós said:


> Ora os jornais escrevem errado segundo a gramática com a típica construção de começar conjunções numa frase.




Espere aí, Vós... como é?


----------



## Vós

Por isso as melhores mentes sobre a língua portuguesa precisariam está atuando no processo... e espera ai, eu entendo perfeitamente alguém do sudeste ou do sul, a questão é que a televisão, já tirou essas diferenças e o conhecimento íntimo da língua nos fazem entender por contexto, e o jornal tanto televisivo como escrito fazem frases de efeito nem sempre isso é gramatical.

Segundo meu professor conjunção não começa frase, mas isso é uma coisa já discutida entre os gramáticos.


----------



## Intus Legere

Eu também entendo perfeitamente alguém do Nordeste ou do Sul; sinceramente, acho o sotaque baiano uma maravilha, especialmente na música. Mas eu não vou, e provavelmente jamais irei, nem que as vacas tussam em aramaico, dizer "moranga" ou "bergamota". Diria "tangerina", talvez. De preferência "mexerica". Bergamota, jamais.

Variações dialetais são evidência de que a língua não seguirá a mesma direção em todos os lugares onde ela é falada. Uma instituição "ágil e flexível" não mudará muita coisa (e é provável que a lentidão e a rigidez fossem mais úteis, se o propósito é a unificação). Talvez a televisão e, particularmente, a internet possam evitar a separação completa entre os dialetos, mas a tendência natural da língua é se regionalizar -- razão pela qual falamos o português hoje, e não o latim.


----------



## Vós

Eu falo tangerina conhecia a nomeclatura mexerica mas bergamota também nunca ouvi falar e somente li agora.


----------



## XiaoRoel

Se os amigos conformarem, gostaria de voltar à questão primeira.

a) *Por que…*, não precisa marca o acento na grafia, tanto quanto é o comum relativo _que_ (substantivo ou adjectivo, tanto se dá) a fazer parte dum sintagma preposicional.
No caso de que *que* seja pronome _exclamativo_ ou _interrogativo_, o tonema (que cumpriria representar sempre) marca claramente os seu valores impressivos-expressivos.

b)* Porque* e uma subjunção que introduce uma subordinada adverbial de causa, é de natureza átona, e por isso, não leva asinalado graficamente o acento.

c)* Porqué*, susbstantivo, e como tal tónico, leva um acento normal nas palavras agudas rematadas em vogal. _Marcar o timbre não interessa_, como já falei num outro fio sobre o acordo ortográfico.


----------



## Denis555

XiaoRoel said:


> Se os amigos conformarem, gostaria de voltar à questão primeira.
> 
> a) *Por que…*, não precisa marca o acento na grafia, tanto quanto é o comum relativo _que_ (substantivo ou adjectivo, tanto se dá) a fazer parte dum sintagma preposicional.
> No caso de que *que* seja pronome _exclamativo_ ou _interrogativo_, o tonema (que cumpriria representar sempre) marca claramente os seu valores impressivos-expressivos.
> 
> b)* Porque* e uma subjunção que introduce [-> introduz] uma subordinada adverbial de causa, é de natureza átona, e por isso, não leva asinalado graficamente o acento.
> 
> c)* Porqué*, susbstantivo, e como tal tónico, leva um acento normal nas palavras agudas rematadas em vogal. _Marcar o timbre não interessa_, como já falei num outro fio sobre o acordo ortográfico.



Corrigindo o seu português quase perfeito:
*Porque* é uma conjunção e não uma subjunção.
*Porqué* ainda não existe. Não vamos acrescentar mais uma forma!  Mas concordo que o timbre poderia ser simplificado, como falei no outro fio sobre o Acordo Ortográfico.


----------



## XiaoRoel

> *Porque* é uma conjunção e não uma subjunção.


Isto tem pouco a ver com a língua portuguesa, e sim com o léxico da linguística Eu faço distinção entre conjunções, as que coordenam sintagmas ou orações, e subjunções que introduzem ou são marca (como se quiser) de orações subordinadas. Subjunção é palavra de certas escolas linguísticas e não do léxico geral.


----------



## Outsider

XiaoRoel said:


> Se os amigos conformarem, gostaria de voltar à questão primeira.
> 
> a) *Por que…*, não precisa marca o acento na grafia, tanto quanto é o comum relativo _que_ (substantivo ou adjectivo, tanto se dá) a fazer parte dum sintagma preposicional.
> No caso de que *que* seja pronome _exclamativo_ ou _interrogativo_, o tonema (que cumpriria representar sempre) marca claramente os seu valores impressivos-expressivos.
> 
> b)* Porque* e uma subjunção que introduce uma subordinada adverbial de causa, é de natureza átona, e por isso, não leva asinalado graficamente o acento.
> 
> c)* Porquê*, susbstantivo, e como tal tónico, leva um acento normal nas palavras agudas rematadas em vogal. _Marcar o timbre não interessa_, como já falei num outro fio sobre o acordo ortográfico.


Parece-me que lhe escapou um caso, Xiao. Em Portugal dizemos, por exemplo, "Porquê discutir?", e contestamos uma afirmação com "Porquê?" A pronúncia aqui é indiscutivelmente com "e" tónico e fechado, diferente da de "porque/por que"; não se trata simplesmente de um acento diferencial (o que é convenção ortográfica é escrever tudo junto, em vez de "por quê").


----------



## XiaoRoel

Ese _porquê_, é em realidade um _por que interrogativo _(preposição *por* + interrogativo *que*). Non dou visto a necesidade do circunflexo. (Como explicito na grafía desta mensagem, tambén não vejo a necesidade de distinguir na grafía /s/ e /ss/, de não ser um prurito etimológico.)


----------



## Outsider

XiaoRoel said:


> Ese _porquê_, é em realidade um _por que interrogativo _(preposição *por* + interrogativo *que*). Non dou visto a necesidade do circunflexo. (Como explicito na grafía desta mensagem, tambén não vejo a necesidade de distinguir na grafía /s/ e /ss/, de não ser um prurito etimológico.)


Na Galiza talvez não, mas em Portugal a pronúncia é decididamente diferente, quer no caso de que/quê quer no caso de s/ss.


----------



## XiaoRoel

Não é isso o que dizem os dialétologos portugueses. Não só há como mínimos tres pronúncias do esse (quando menos), mas tambén não são iguais todas as possibilidades de oposição entre os distintos "esses", surdos, sonoros, assibilados, sibilantes, chicheantes, etc.


----------



## Outsider

O facto de haver variações na realização sonora não anula o de que em Portugal (e Brasil) "ss" e "z" representam fonemas distintos. Mas estamos a fugir ao tópico, que é "porque", "por que" e afins. Talvez tenha razão em dizer que o acento é dispensável neste caso particular. Mas seria no mínimo incoerente escrever "porque" ou "por que" quando pronuncio "porquê/por quê", se também não escrevo "de" quando pronuncio "dê".


----------



## Vós

O Roel eu nem discuto!

Roel apesar de tudo isso, eu descordo da simplificação da língua, já que a gramática deve dar uma fonética padrão, ainda mais para o Brasil um país continental, onde  a terra gera importância no falar das pessoas de maneira significativa.


----------



## Portvcale

De uma maneira muito simples:

No português europeu, não existe a fórmula "por quê", só "porquê". Dois exemplos: "Não fazes isso, porquê?"; "Gostaria de saber o porquê de tal ter acontecido"

 "Por que", no português europeu, só se utiliza com o sentido de "por qual". Dois exemplos: "Por que motivo/razão não vieste a casa?"; "Por que lado foste, desta vez?"

"Porque", para além de conjunção, utiliza-se também como advérbio interrogativo. Dois exemplos: "Porque (porque = por que motivo/razão) não vieste a minha casa?"; "Porque és assim tão mau?"


----------



## XiaoRoel

*Porquê* substantivo e uma coisa e o sintagma* por + que* (preposição *por,* de causa, mais o pronome interrogativo substantivo *que*) outra diferente. Isto é o que diz a linguística. Fora disto pode haver uma tradição gráfica na escrita, mas que contradiz a análise morfossintáctica. Não se passa dum costume, duma inércia académica, nunca pode ser tido como alicerçado na morfossintaxe que diz uma outra coisa.


----------



## englishmania

Em Portugal

- Não posso ir.
- _Porquê?_

- Diz-me _o porquê_ de não poderes ir.  

- _Porque_ é que não podes ir?
Ele perguntou-me _porque_ não posso ir.

- _Por que razão_ não podes ir?
Ele perguntou-me _por que razão/motivo_ não posso ir.


- _Por que_ esperas?  vs.  -_ Porque_ esperas?

- _Por que _autocarro esperas?

- _Por que_ rua foste?

 Ele perguntou-me _porque_ não posso ir.  (por que razão)  vs. Não posso ir _porque_ estou doente. (conjunção)


----------



## XiaoRoel

_Porque_ esperas? = Por que (causa) esperas?
Não se defende escrever de diferente maneira o pronome interrogativo *que* quando é substantivo (colado á preposição) que quando é adjectivo. O pronome *que* interrogativo-exclamativo tem nas línguas románicas um duplo valor, como aliás no latim, de substantivo e de adjectivo.
Só por tradição gráfica é que se escrevem de diferente maneira.


----------



## englishmania

Por que esperas? (por que coisa esperas?)
Porque esperas? (por que razão esperas?)

(em Portugal)


----------



## XiaoRoel

Quaes são as razões morfossintácticas para de fender essa escrita?
As coisas não são verdade por muito repeti-las. Cumpre explicar o porqué das coisas, desde a língua, desde a análise.


----------



## englishmania

(advérbio interrogativo)
Porque é que não podes ir?
Porque não foste?
Porquê?
Porquê ir?
Porquê o medo?
Não sei porquê.
Ele perguntou-me porque não fui.


Ele perguntou-me por que razão não fui. (relativo: a razão por que/pela qual não fui)
Por que cidades passaste? (relativo: cidades pelas quais/por que passaste)
Por que motivo não foste? (motivo pelo qual não foste)


Não fui(,) porque estive doente. (conj. sub. causal)

Quero saber _o_ porquê. (substantivo)


Em Portugal, pois no Brasil é diferente.


----------



## Intus Legere

Não é melhor deixá-lo escrever como bem entende?

XiaoRoel, não entendo qual é a necessidade de dar visto ou não à maneira que a língua se apresenta, mas eu não tentaria mudar  por mera insatisfação um consenso que se apresenta contra você.


----------



## XiaoRoel

Em português o “_advérbio interrogativo_” _porquê_ é palavra fantasma que não está no dicionário mais científico do português, o Houaiss, que só dicionariza:
1. a conjunção/subjunção *porque* (<prep. _*por*_ e conj. _*que*_), com os seus valores, coordenativo-explicativo, subordinado-causal e subordinado-final (hoje em desuso); 
2. o substantivo masculino *porquê* que alude à 'explicação dum feito' (ou _fato_ se se quiser), à 'razão', ao 'motivo';
3. a locução ou sintagma adverbial *por que*: 1. introduz orações interrogativas (que não é mais que *por* + *que*, preposição mais pronome interrogativo substantivo); 2. introduz subordinadas finais (é a do ponto 1. supra sem colar);
4. o _pronome_ *que*, relativo e interrogativo-exclamativo (que o Houaiss qualifica de indefinidos interrogativos e indefinidos exclamativos) que pode ser _substantivo ou adjectivo_;
5. na mesma entrada do pronome anterior a conjunção/subjunção *que* com os seus múltiplos usos e valores;
6 dois substantivos masculinos grafados *quê*, um o nome da _letra /q/_, e outro que significa ‘_algo indeterminado_’ ou ‘algo difícil’;
7 nesta mesma entrada última aparece a interjeição *quê* com os seus variados significados expressivos de espanto, impaciência, admiração, etc.
8. nesta mesma última entrada aparecem as fraseologias: _como quê, não há de/por quê, sem quê nem pra quê, um quê, um não sei quê_.
Vê-se bem que *em português, como aliás em galego*, *SÓ* há:
*porque*, conjunção/subjunção;
*porquê*, substantivo ‘causa, motivo’;
*que* pronome relativo/indefinido/exclamativo/interrogativo;
*que* conjunção/subjunção;
*quê* substantivo (nome da letra /q/ e ‘coisa indeterminada’);
*quê* interjeição. 
A minha proposta de eliminá-lo circunflexo, perante o que acima ficou à luz, não semelha muito aloucada, nem uma asnice. Não há motivo serio (não sendo tradições gráficas), desde a linguística, para não as marcar con acento agudo diacrítico: _qué, porqué, que, porque, por que._
Tirante o caso de _avô/avó_ poucas razões há para manter um elemento como o circunflexo que _nada aporta à representação_ da língua para um nativo (já me dirão que /e/ final português tónico não e fechado).


----------



## englishmania

> *porquê*
> (_por + quê_)
> _
> pron. interr._
> 1.                                [Portugal]                                           [Portugal]                    Por que razão (ex.: _fizeste isso porquê?_).
> _
> s. m._
> 2.           Aquilo que explica ou que está na origem de alguma coisa (ex.: _Desconhecemos o porquê da recusa_). = CAUSA, MOTIVO, RAZÃO
> 
> 
> 
> Confrontar: porquê. Como pronome interrogativo, no português do Brasil, é usada a locução "por quê".
> 
> 
> Ver também dúvida linguística: porque / por que, porquê / por quê.


priberam







> *Variante 1):* advérbio interrogativo “porque” – com a variante tónica “porquê”
> – Porquê? Não sei porque fizeste isso!/Quero saber porque o fizeste.


ciberduvidas


----------



## XiaoRoel

O Priberam está errado, o que é interrogativo é a modalidade da frase (representada por /?/), não há o pretenso "advérbio interrogativo" _*porquê*_. Nos outros dois casos, as chamadaa interrogativas indirectas, muitos linguistas estruturalistas, e também eu, duvidam da sua existência se não depende dum verbo de pergunta, mais bem temos que considerar o *que*, sempre escrito por separado de *por*, um vulgar _pronome relativo substantivo_ (sen antecedente) que é termo da preposição *por*, é dizer _a oração relativa está substantivada_ e por isso pode ser termo de regência de *por*. As _interrogativas subordinadas indirectas_ é um grande mito da linguística clássica que herdaram as nossas gramáticas romances, mas já não há quem mantenha esta teoria con argumentos válidos, e mais quando os latinistas a fomos abandonando desde hai umas décadas acó.
Se assim andam os dicionários em Portugal, cumpre revisá-los cientificamente. No Houaiss não há nada disto.


----------



## Alentugano

XiaoRoel said:


> O Priberam está errado, o que é interrogativo é a modalidade da frase (representada por /?/), não há o pretenso "advérbio interrogativo" _*porquê*_.


O que estás a dizer é que quase todos os gramáticos e professores portugueses estão errados. O que consideras errado é ensinado em todas as escolas portuguesas. Independentemente de teorizações complexas soobre o assunto, o facto é que, _*porquê*_ como advérbio interrogativo já tem tradição e é de uso amplo em Portugal. Quase toda a gente o usa porque é isso que nos ensinam na escola. Portanto, o facto de o Houaiss não considerar esse uso, ou mesmo a gramática do Cunha e Cintra, isso pouco importa...


----------



## Outsider

XiaoRoel said:


> *Porquê* substantivo e uma coisa e o sintagma* por + que* (preposição *por,* de causa, mais o pronome interrogativo substantivo *que*) outra diferente. Isto é o que diz a linguística. Fora disto pode haver uma tradição gráfica na escrita, mas que contradiz a análise morfossintáctica. Não se passa dum costume, duma inércia académica, nunca pode ser tido como alicerçado na morfossintaxe que diz uma outra coisa.


Xiao, não está a prestar atenção ao que dizemos. Não é uma distinção meramente gráfica e convencional, ou académica. Nós -- todos nós que falamos português em Portugal -- _pronunciamos_ "porquê" diferentemente de "porque", como também pronunciamos "quê" diferentemente de "que", e não me refiro a substantivos. Isto é um facto. A explicação linguística é secundária.


----------



## XiaoRoel

Alentugano said:


> O que estás a dizer é que quase todos os gramáticos e professores portugueses estão errados. O que consideras errado é ensinado em todas as escolas portuguesas. Independentemente de teorizações complexas soobre o assunto, o facto é que, _*porquê*_ como advérbio interrogativo já tem tradição e é de uso amplo em Portugal. Quase toda a gente o usa porque é isso que nos ensinam na escola. Portanto, o facto de o Houaiss não considerar esse uso, ou mesmo a gramática do Cunha e Cintra, isso pouco importa...


Isto é clarificante: uma pura inércia académica (são professor e conheço bem a _desídia de escolas, liceus e universidades_, quando o interesse científico pela verdade e substituído pela preguiça do salário seguro; bem sei do que estou a falar). Realidades e investigações científicas são preteridas pelo acomodo num costume sem importar que a verdade ou falsidade dos feitos (ou fa[c]tos, se se quiser) a tratar e das suas interpretações. 
Como não sou um sócio pedagogo ou um sociolinguista, já o tema para mim está dilucidado: linguisticamente tenho clara a inexistência do tal advérbio interrogativo porquê em português. Não é justificável nem na diacronia nem na sincronia da língua. Mas é algo que semelha não interessar ao público em geral. Tudo bem, tudo bom.


----------



## Portvcale

Não é só a Priberam que está "errada", também é a Infopédia, os professores e linguistas que colaboram com Ciberduvidas.pt, etc.


----------



## englishmania

Sem ofensa, mas isto fez-me lembrar aquela anedota em que os pais dizem que o seu filho é o único com o passo certo, na parada militar.


----------



## machadinho

XiaoRoel said:


> b)* Porque* e uma subjunção que introduce uma subordinada adverbial de causa, é de natureza átona, e por isso, não leva asinalado graficamente o acento.


Que curioso! Nunca tinha me ocorrido que, por ser oxítona, talvez falte um acentozinho em porque na variante  brasileira da conjunção causal. Será mesmo que o vocábulo é de natureza átona?


Quer saber a razão por que comprei o dicionário? Comprei o dicionário por*que* quis.
 Me parece tão tônico... enfim, poderia explicar um pouco mais? Obrigado


----------



## XiaoRoel

E logo, por que não? Não são oráculos. Muitos dicionários erram, e mais que nada em questões morfossintácticas, que os lexicólogos adoitam tratar sem os conhecimentos ou sem a profundidade devidas. O DRAE espanhol, mesmo sendo um dicionário de prestígio tem muitos erro deste tipo, só tens que consultar a entrada que, cheia de definições erradas, confusas, esgalhadas, etc. O único dicionário português que tem um trabalho filológico científico é o Houaiss, a muita distância de todos os demais. De coisas da Rede como a Infopédia ou as Civerdúvidas, melhor prefiro não falar, não seja que fira sensibilidades, o que não a minha intençãs elementos de peso da filologia portuguesa, os que estudei, e ainda estudo, teorizam no senso no que eu o faço. Inventar unha categoria nova na língua, a do advérbio interrogativo (interrogativa é a modalidade da frase e não o advérbio em questão, tem que ir acompanhado da teorização e demonstração correspondentes. A linguística não é uma sessão de magia recreativa, com chapéus cheios de coelhinhos e pombinha para tirar à vontade. Sobre os curricula do sistema escolar português, como do galego ou do espanhol, melhor não imos falar. Lixo para consumo das massas, para convencerem o povo que está a receber cultura, quando o que em verdade lhe dão é um pseudoproduto, e mesmo nem bem fabricado. Eu estava a falar em ciência, não em engolideiras mentais nas que todo se vale e em crenças.


----------



## anaczz

machadinho said:


> Que curioso! Nunca tinha me ocorrido que, por ser oxítona, talvez falte um acentozinho em porque na variante  brasileira da conjunção causal. Será mesmo que o vocábulo é de natureza átona?
> 
> 
> Quer saber a razão por que comprei o dicionário? Comprei o dicionário por*que* quis.
> Me parece tão tônico... enfim, poderia explicar um pouco mais? Obrigado


É verdade, não é? Na variante brasileira é oxítona e caberia ali um acento gráfico...
O que já não acontece na variante europeia, onde a palavra é paroxítona ("púrque").


----------



## XiaoRoel

Se isto é assim, coisa que muito duvido, é de hoje mesmo, muito moderno. Nemhum dos filólogos que tenho perto, José Joaquim Nunes, Carolina Michaëlis, Rodrigues Lapa, Celso Cunha, Serafim da Silva Neto, contempla tal cousa. Inda máis nenhum deles fala em advérbios interrogativos (que é categoría "fantasma"). O interrogativo  dá-o o tonema, a especial entonação das modalidades impressivo-expressivas da frase.
Ese *que* interrogativo é o _relativo con especial entonação_ (um rasgo suprasegmental da linguagem), nas suas facetas substantiva ou adjectiva, e mais nada. Por que é un sintagma preposicional introduzido polo morfema preposição por, que converte o sitagma que rege num advérbio funcional (os se se quiser, sintáctico).
As categorias gramaticais não são nomenclaturas maleáveis sgundo gosto da malta. Cumpre identificá-las e defini-las con coerência e científicamente. 
Não existe a tal categoria de advérbios interrogativos. E portanto não existe esse pretenso _porquê?_ que é chamado de adverbio e de interrogativo, sem que por isso exista tal categoría.


----------



## machadinho

O porque(ê) a que fizemos referência não é o suposto advérbio interrogativo, mas a conjunção causal. A dúvida é bem mais simples: por que não acentuar graficamente porque (conj causal)? A explicação de que sua natureza é átona não bate com minha intuição linguística pessoal nem, ao que parece, com a da Ana. Obrigado.


----------



## Outsider

anaczz said:


> É verdade, não é? Na variante brasileira é oxítona e caberia ali um acento gráfico...
> O que já não acontece na variante europeia, onde a palavra é paroxítona ("púrque").


Como andamos a dizer, na variante europeia há _duas_ palavras, uma paroxítona (ou talvez sem acento próprio), que se escreve "porque" ou "por que", conforme os gostos, e se pronuncia [ˈpuɾkɯ] ou [puɾk], e outra oxítona, que se escreve "porquê" e pronuncia [puɾˈke]. Não é apenas uma diferença de sentido e entoação, mas de fonética e acento tónico. É digno de nota que até as pessoas que gostam de escrever a primeira palavra separada normalmente escrevem a segunda junta. Repito que este "porquê" de que falo aqui não é o substantivo (que também existe), mas uma palavra interrogativa, cuja classificação exata deixo ao cuidado dos linguistas. Não interessa aqui para nada se as duas palavras se devem classificar em categorias distintas ou na mesma; independentemente disso, existem ambas e são _palavras que se distinguem regularmente_ (e espontaneamente; não se trata de uma convenção aprendida na escola) pela pronúncia e pelo contexto em que se empregam, quando não pela grafia.

Da mesma forma, e nas mesmas condições, distinguimos entre "quê" (palavra com acento próprio, pronunciada [ke]) e "que" (clítico, pronunciado [kɯ] ou [k]).

Se é recente ou não esta distinção, não sei. É possível que seja. O facto de aparentemente não se fazer no Brasil parece indicar que sim. Mas a julgar pelas grafias que vejo, diria que já está connosco há pelo menos meio século.


----------



## XiaoRoel

Sem pretender ser exaustivo, cousa que faço num escrito que já me aceitaram numa revista universitária sobre tradução, que em meses sairá do prelo, vão aqui em resumo as suas principais ideias, facilitadas no máximo para quem não seja filólogo. Não é um aquele de orgulho profissional, nem prepotência o que me anima, senão o pôr ordem no debate, com o relevo dos pontos fundamentais.


_Que é o *que*?_


1. Conjunção *que*. Própria ou actualizando advérbios, preposições, etc. como locuções prepositivas e conjuntivas


2. Relativo substantivo e adjectivo *que.* Pela *entonação* pode ser exclamativo ou interrogativo: _antecedente + que_ pronome adjectivo, _que sen antecedente_ pronome substantivo. Pode substituir-se por _o qual_ e às vezes por _cujo_.


3. Substantivo *quê*. O _nome da letra_ e mais o _substantivo indefinido *quê*_ (que não é mais que uma catacrese como substantivo do relativo/interrogativo/exclamativo, que toma um matiz de ‘cousa indefinida’, derivado do seu emprego na _modalidade interrogativa_ da frase, marcada pela sua especial entonação musical.

O encontro da preposição *por* com os distintos “*que*” dá estes resultados:
1. *Por que* sintagma preposicional. _Por + relativo_ (adj. ou subs.) _que_: _*por que*_ (=pelo(s)/pela(s) qual/quais). Pode-se dar nas _modalidades declarativa ou interrogativo-exlamativa_ da frase, isto é questão de entonação (tonemas) que são elementos significativos na morfossintaxe com o mesmo título que os morfemas, a ordem das palavras, etc. Esses tonemas representam-se na grafia por* ?/!*.


2. *Porque* subjunção. _*Por* + conjunção *que*_: são os elementos que formam a subjunção de _subordinação causal_ porque, _escrita  assim por junto pela atonicidade do *que*_, que também a nível literário e frequentemente na língua antiga toma o valor da locução conjuntiva _para que_ que introduz _subordinadas adverbiais finais_.


3. *Porquê* substantivo. A _subjunção causal *porque*_ substantivou-se até se emancipar como substantivo e entrar nos dicionários ( o _porquê das cousas_, etc.). Quando é substantivo vai *acompanhado de determinantes* que sublinham o seu carácter de núcleo substantivo do sintagma nominal.


Agás os substantivos masculinos dicionarizados *quê* e *porquê* (que podem ter plural), não há maior motivo para marcar o acento nos outros vários *que*.

Curiosamente o que eu estava a discutir era a conveniência ou não de manter na escrita o circunflexo. Penso que não aporta nada (como muito algo a extrangeiros que estejam a aprender o português), tirando algum _uso diacrítico_ (dava o exemplo _avó/avô_), ao nativo da língua que bem sabe se tem de pronunciar aberto ou fechado um som vocálico. *Marcar a tonicidade não tem que levar implícito o marcar o timbre vocálico* (e máis quando este não é muitas vezes etimológico, mesmo trocando o seu valor de região a região, de povo a povo, mesmo de família a família, e mesmo dentro da fala dum so indivíduo, tudo descrito avondosamente nos estudos de _dialectologia_ com profussão de dados). Não interessa, quando se usam estes sinais diacríticos, outra coisa que _traçar a marca diacrítica_ sobre a sílaba tónica, pois _o timbre vocálico não está em questão_. 

No fio desta *reflexão*, que _não pontificação_, sobre o uso da _marca acentual numa ortografia moderna_ da língua (tema que também nos afecta aos galegos que falamos e escrevemos numa língua não deturpada pelo espanhol, como aqui se quer fazer entender muitas vezes, sem mais apoio que opiniões sem fundamento linguístico como a fala da TVG, o nível oral e coloquial da língua, etc., que se as aplicamos a _gíria da rua das cidades_ e povos do _Brasil_ ou dos _bairros populares_ lisboetas poderiam levar à conclusão de que aí estão a falar em _crioulos_), surgiu este tema do que se tem chamado nalguma mensagem “_advérbio interrogativo_”. 
Esses *porquê* dos que estamos a falar, que não são o substantivo que significa _grosso modo_ ‘causa, motivo’, não têm sido definidos em nenhum momento do debate com critérios linguísticos porque não há. Que é o que são esses *porquê* interrogativos? 

"Advérbios interrogativos" não podem ser já que _esta categoria não existe_ na língua, o substantivo porquê todos temos claro que não é. _E logo que é o que é esse *porquê*?_ 
A solução é clara: _*é o sintagma formado pola preposição por mais o pronome substantivo que*_ dentro duma *modalidade interrogativo-exclamativa* da frase. É por isso que se deve escrever como un sintagma por que, já que _não há aí nenhuma nova palavra_, senão uma moda na escrita. Assim é como está reflectido no único dicionario fiável e moderno de português, o Houaiss, que não contempla esta "novidade".
Todos os que têm tratado com altura científica da língua portuguesa assim consideram este fenómeno que nem tratam por inexistente. O mesmo podemos dizer dos estudiosos da estilística portuguesa. 
Como já outros têm dito, semelha ser uma moda gráfica moderna que pranteia o problema da sua justificação gramatical e sintáctica que é o que estamos a debater. 
Todo isto a fio do debate na lusofonia sobre o _*Acordo Ortográfico*_ (que tenho como _documento inútil_ que nada véu resolver e, se couber, ainda dá mais problemas, ao que cumpre somar, coisa importante, a sua _pouca aceitação_ por parte dos editores, autores, tradutores e demais malta implicada no uso da língua escrita. 
O caso deste *porquê* “fantasma” (que tem entrado até nos _curricula_ do ensino!) é só _tangencial ao tema de fundo_: a notação na escrita do acento de intensidade do português, é dizer, *quantos e quais signos?* _*Tem motivação a diferenciação de sons vocálicos abertos e fechados na escrita?*_ É dizer, _*tem utilidade o uso de três formas de indicar a tonicidade com agudo, grave e circunflexo?*_
Para mim, desde o estudo das formas em questão e os seus valores morfossintácticos (e fonológicos, é dizer, distintivos), não há dúvida: *com um so signo, o agudo, cumpre-se bem com as necessidades da escrita*. Não vejo mais que motivos de tradição (neste caso, ao que semelha, muito moderna) para manter os três signos (outra cousa é o til de nasalidade). E a tradição ortográfica do português não se vale bem (é por isso que se pranteou a necessidade duma revisão a fundo da ortografia que deu o por desgraça falido Acordo).


----------



## uchi.m

Outsider said:


> Como andamos a dizer, na variante europeia há _duas_ palavras, uma paroxítona (ou talvez sem acento próprio), que se escreve "porque" ou "por que", conforme os gostos, e se pronuncia [ˈpuɾkɯ] ou [puɾk], e outra oxítona, que se escreve "porquê" e pronuncia [puɾˈke]. Não é apenas uma diferença de sentido e entoação, mas de fonética e acento tónico. É digno de nota que até as pessoas que gostam de escrever a primeira palavra separada normalmente escrevem a segunda junta. Repito que este "porquê" de que falo aqui não é o substantivo (que também existe), mas uma palavra interrogativa, cuja classificação exata deixo ao cuidado dos linguistas. Não interessa aqui para nada se as duas palavras se devem classificar em categorias distintas ou na mesma; independentemente disso, existem ambas e são _palavras que se distinguem regularmente_ (e espontaneamente; não se trata de uma convenção aprendida na escola) pela pronúncia e pelo contexto em que se empregam, quando não pela grafia.


Algumas palavras, no novo acordo ortográfico, perderam acentuação e ganharam ambiguidade como, por exemplo, a(s) palavra(s) *para*. Por que a mesma coisa não ocorre com as várias formas de porque, por que, porquê, por quê? Por que não adotar uma única palavra, por exemplo a palavra *puisquê*, para substituir todas as outras?

Usei como exemplo _puisquê_, mas poderia ser outra. É a única palavra que me veio à mente, talvez puisquê me seja de uso cotidiano


----------



## machadinho

XiaoRoel said:


> 2. *Porque* subjunção. _*Por* + conjunção *que*_: são os elementos que formam a subjunção de _subordinação causal_ porque, _escrita  assim por junto pela atonicidade do *que*_, que também a nível literário e frequentemente na língua antiga toma o valor da locução conjuntiva _para que_ que introduz _subordinadas adverbiais finais_.
> [...]
> Agás os substantivos masculinos dicionarizados *quê* e *porquê* (que podem ter plural), não há maior motivo para marcar o acento nos outros vários *que*


Obrigado por compartilhar o resumo, Xiao; muito útil e instrutivo. Mas insisto que a suposta atonicidade de -que em porque (subjunção causal) é *contraintuitiva*. Repare o paralelismo gráfico entre (1) e (2) apesar da divergência de tonicidade.(1) parque (paroxítono)
(2) porque (oxítono)​O sistema da escrita parece incoerente aqui.

Pessoalmente, e do ponto de vista do meu dialeto, fiquei muito satisfeito com a reforma ortográfica, mas concordo que o sinal gráfico do acento tônico bastaria para marcar as diferenças.


----------



## Outsider

No Brasil distingue-se graficamente "que", pronome interrogativo, de "quê", pronome interrogativo?


----------



## machadinho

Não entendi a pergunta. Poderia reformular?


----------



## XiaoRoel

> No português europeu, não existe a fórmula "por quê", só "porquê". Dois exemplos: "Não fazes isso, porquê?"; "Gostaria de saber o porquê de tal ter acontecido"


No segundo caso é um substantivo de género masculino, o porquê, está claro. Mas, que é o que é no primeiro caso? Qual é a "classe de palavras" à que pertence? Há nas línguas hispânicas uma classe de "advérbios interrogativos"? A interrogação está no léxico ou no tom? 
No que se está a aprender nas escolas de Portugal (e cuido que também nas do Brasil) há um grande pandemónio de categorias confusas e mal definidas que não se usam univocamente. Não quero volver sobre os argumentos dados. Ainda não achei uma exposição do tema coerente e sistemática como deve de ser um texto científico. Mais nada que lições aprendidas a cor na escola.


----------



## Weiße_Rose

In portuguese, we have 4 ways of writing this word (but it has always the same pronunciation):
*Por que (separated and with any accent in "e") - *it's used in the beginning of a question: _"Por que há tantas crianças aqui?" _(Why are there so many children here?)
*Porque (together and with any accent in "e") -* it's used to explain something: "Porque hoje estamos fazendo uma festa de aniversário." (Because we are giving a birthday's party.)
*Por quê (separated with an accent in "e") -* It's used at the end of a question: "Vocês estão fazendo uma festa, por quê?" (Why are you giving a party?) Or when we won't say anything more after the word "por quê": "Vocês estão fazendo uma festa! Por quê? (You're giving a party! Why?)
*Porquê (together with an accent in "e") -* it's always used with the masculine article "o" before the word "porquê". It indicates a reason: "Eu não sei o porquê de tanta curiosidade." (I don't know the reason of this curiosity.)


----------



## okporip

Weiße_Rose said:


> In portuguese, we have 4 ways of writing this word



Bom... tudo o que vai acima significa que isso só ocorre no português brasileiro. Em Portugal, como já nos ensinaram, há apenas 3 dessas formas (por lá, jamais se escreve 'por quê').


----------



## anaczz

okporip said:


> Bom... tudo o que vai acima significa que isso só ocorre no português brasileiro. Em Portugal, como já nos ensinaram, há apenas 3 dessas formas (por lá, jamais se escreve 'por quê').


Além de não terem a mesma pronúncia.


----------



## Weiße_Rose

_


Weiße_Rose said:



			In portuguese, we have 4 ways of writing this word (but it has always the same pronunciation):
		
Click to expand...

_


Weiße_Rose said:


> Yes, I forgot to mention: my explication is about this case in pt-br. But I hope it can help in some way, too.


----------

